# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Direct export from Oracle dump files is possible now

## intellicon

Oracle dump file is a binary file format that is used for data backup. This file format is not officially recognized. Therefore, it is not possible to extract data from these particular files apart from using a standard IMP tool (or IMPDP for data pump format). However, these tools work only on live instance of Oracle server. But what if somebody just needs access to the data without deploying Oracle database? Or may it is necessary to migrate data from Oracle dump file into another database format? Definitely Oracle IMP tool cannot help to accomplish these tasks. 

The Oracle dump format has been examined by Intelligent Converters experts. As result of this research they released number of products to export Oracle dump's data into the most popular formats. It is software pack developed to transform Oracle dump files into Microsoft Excel and Access, CSV, MySQL and Microsoft SQL - OraDump Export Kit. 

The most important capabilities of OraDump Export Kit include:

 All Oracle dump file versions are supported (both EXP and data pump formats) No file size limitation Can handle multi-file Oracle dump files Can typically process 1+ GB of data per hour via speedy algorithm of direct reading on average Core Duo system No requirements of Oracle components since directly read from dump file Command line support allows scheduling, automating and scripting the conversion process

Visit http://www.convert-in.com/ordekit.htm for more information about OraDump Export Kit.

----------

